# MTB off season riding near Newtown PA



## shopclass69 (Mar 24, 2003)

Hey, riding my MTB this off season in and around Newtown Bucks Co PA. Wondering if anyone wants to join me.
I am looking at riding in Tyler, Core Creek and along the Power Lines. I am not a DH or Freeride junkie, just looking to keep the legs moving.
Anyone interested ???


----------

